# Too late for sage?



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

I was wondering is it too late to plant sage now? I think most of it is already two or three inches high now.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

In this area, it lives year-round, but I don't know much about your climate. Which USDA zone are you in?


----------

